# Anyone want do a rp with me? ( I'm new of this)



## Keywee612 (Nov 2, 2016)

Im new of of rp have no experience even try other furry they kinda stop or don't have the time.

Really do a rp with my fursoan other furry but not good up a story yet, 

Themes i like the most:
Modern Fantasy like Final Fantasy 8 or 13? , minor Sci-fi, Medieval not medieval like skyrim something like anime or update clothes and Slice of Life, i have two types fursoan look and OC look depends the RP 

Did made my own world based on my story back 2011 still using today But have different name and world but same element materials, if make a story like that first get some experience do rp.

For now just want how to RP a Slice of Life or fantasy or both either one, can just want a friend for my fursoan maybe draw a scene of you or a comic.

Can do sfw or nsfw, right now sfw only mostly can't do nsfw unless someone request me do a rp nsfw the host have it not me, can group rp or 1x1 ( whatever that is ) rp mostly going be shy on either one lol, do have limit of nsfw won't do like vore other name can't think of do have a list just ask for that part.

Feel free to send me a note or something if you have any questions or discuss the theme.
Any kind of RP.

We can do here or social media network 
Like Skype or Conversations message here

Hope did not breaking any real


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Nov 2, 2016)

Can i rp with you then?


----------



## Keywee612 (Nov 2, 2016)

Ryan the Rockruff said:


> Can i rp with you then?


Okay send me Conversations message we can discuss the theme there


----------



## wildhead_the_fox (Nov 12, 2016)

May I give it a shot? I'm sorta new too...


----------



## Keywee612 (Nov 12, 2016)

wildhead_the_fox said:


> May I give it a shot? I'm sorta new too...


well create conversations  to discuss


----------



## Flame ZaFoxy (Nov 13, 2016)

I'd be glad to rp with you if you like.


----------



## wildhead_the_fox (Nov 14, 2016)

sorry guys, gonna be a while, my internet's gonna be down for a few weeks, I'll message back on this thread when I am back, OK?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 16, 2016)

<always available to RP. I prefer discord to skype, but I have both.


----------



## atmaner (Nov 17, 2016)

I m always up for rps can rp  on skype or massager here


----------



## Flame ZaFoxy (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm up for skype furry rp. Mind hitting me up with your skype or shall I?


----------



## atmaner (Nov 17, 2016)

My skype is  called furry rp looks for profile pic of the bbw bunny


----------

